# Winchester model 94 Centennial gun



## coonhunter (Aug 28, 2016)

What is one worth execellent shape Gold plated octagon barrel?Made in 1966


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 29, 2016)

It only holds value if its in new unfired condition and it helps if you have the box it came in. In that case around $500 give or take a hundred. They were suppose to resemble the old brass yellow boy rifles... They are good looking guns and one would thnk worth much more but thats not the case.


----------



## coonhunter (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks


----------

